# Administration rebrands controversial immigration post to skirt funding cut-off



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Administration rebrands controversial immigration post to skirt funding cut-off*

By Barnini Chakraborty
Published September 05, 2013
FoxNews.com
Facebook148Twitter88LinkedIn0

People march through the streets during a May Day demonstration in San Diego, California May 1, 2013.Reuters

ADVERTISEMENT

The Obama administration is being accused of trying to pull a fast one on lawmakers by re-branding a controversial immigration job -- a "public advocate" for both legal and illegal immigrants -- after Congress explicitly voted to defund it.

The administration over the summer quietly changed the name of the position, first created in February 2012, from "public advocate" to deputy assistant director of "Custody Programs and Community Outreach." It was a change in name only. The administration kept the person in charge and the job description the same.
By doing so, the White House has been able to keep the post off the congressional chopping block - a move Judicial Watch called "sneaky" in a recent report.
"It's simply part of the president's well-established pattern of abusing his authority to blow off Congress, especially when it comes to immigration," the conservative government watchdog group said.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/09/05/obama-rebrands-immigration-job-to-avoid-congressional-chopping-block/?test=latestnews#ixzz2e1jV7GVA


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

> "The only hope for recourse when enforcement goes bad is to call on the ICE Public Advocate, which seems to me like an essential tool in holding ICE accountable to the public," Gutierrez told The Washington Times.


Then why did you act like sneaky shits and rename the position?
Sounds like you're the ones who need to be held accountable for going bad.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I for one am shocked. Who would think that the administration would resort to such sneaky and underhanded behavior to get their way.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2013)

Total scumbag


----------

